# Osteosarcoma



## wizzin43 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hello Everyone - I live in Houston and have a 9 year old Golden Retriever named Beau who just had his left front leg amputated yesterday due to osteosarcoma. I would just like to offer a bit of hope, help, and information if you have a dog that may need one of their legs, or jaw, amputated.
If your baby is "diagnosed" with osteosarcoma, get a second opinion. I took Beau to my vet first, who said she was "70%" certain it might be osteosarcoma. Sorry, but that's not good enough.
I then went to Texas A&M University since it is fairly close. They are a teaching veterinary facility, and do amazing things each day for animals.
Be patient. It will take approx 2 weeks for the definitive results from the biopsy. Most often, they have to "de-calcify" the bone sample and it takes time. This testing will cost approx $700.
If you get the same bad news that I received...osteosarcoma...please go ahead with the amputation. 
As I said earlier, Beau just had his leg cut off yesterday, and he is up on 3 legs today playing with my other 2 dogs.
There are a few things you will need to make your puppy comfortable:
1 - Get a pet carrier with handles...made of heavy cloth. Where? Buy online at Dr. Fosters Smith
2 - Get an elevated water and food dish set. Where? Dr. Fosters Smith
3 - Most important piece - get a quality dog cart! Where? Eddie's Wheels in Mass. I just ordered Beau's today. To me, they seem to have the best cart for my dog. Watch a few of the videos. Try to order the cart 2 weeks before the amputation...that way you will have it as soon as your puppy gets home from surgery.

None of this is cheap...but my dogs are like my kids...and I won't cut any corners to make sure they are healthy, happy, and secure.

Finally, be real, keep in mind osteosarcoma has no cure. All you can do as a good owner is to provide quality care for your puppy without them in pain, and to extend your time with them as long as possible.

It's truely amazing how Beau has changed from yesterday until today.

I hope some of this info helps you with such a tough decision.

Take care!!
Vince


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Vince, I'm sorry to hear of your Beau's diagnosis, but am relieved you are getting excellent care for him at the TAMU vet school. If you aren't already aware of this cancer registry I urge you to consider signing up:
Texas Veterinary Cancer Registry

I hope you have many more good days with Beau. :crossfing


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sorry to hear Beau's diagnosis, but am so glad to read that already the next day after amputation, he's up and around. Keeping him in our thoughts and prayers for much more time that is free of pain.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending my prayers for sweet Beau. I can see you both are fighters and wish you all the best. May your Beau keep running and recovering fast.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

My best to Beau and your family. Thank you for sharing such valuable information. Beau is an inspiration!!


----------



## wizzin43 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the support and kind words. As of today, Tuesday, Beau is up and actually able to run on 3 legs. Totally amazing!! I willl try to upload a few pics of him - first - before surgery, then right after surgery, then 2 days later, then 4 days later. I am so very happy he is out of pain and smiling once again!!!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm sorry that you and Beau had to go through this. But, thank you so much for posting such a thoughtful, inspiring and helpful post. If you can be a source for hope and information for other parents of doggies with osteosarcoma it once again fulfills the wonderful nature of this forum.

I have a tripawd golden, as a result of a car accident, but he is as normal as sunshine. He does the exact same things as doggies with 4 legs and hasn't missed a step.

Give Beau a big kiss for me!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I wish Beau the best, so glad he is doing well . I know of a Lab that had this done, turned 14 not long ago and still gets around very well.

I hope the pictures help soften the shock of other owners that go through this with their dog in the future. Gives them an idea of what it looks like after surgery..


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

God bless his golden heart. Wishing Beau all the best. Thank you for taking such a good care of him.


----------

